# In notturna



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha scritto che mi deve fare un certo discorsino su Manager e Perplesso che dovrei cambiare sia compagno che amante.






Beh, almeno nessuno ha scritto che potrei avere un compagno e basta diventando finalmente una donna onesta. (paura)

mattia mi sta sul cazzo. Non ce la faccio. Lo guardo e mi scatta l'irritazione anche se non parla.
Oggi abbiamo comprato un divano e sembravamo una coppia sposata da trent'anni che non ha più niente da dirsi.
Appena ho messo il naso fuori di casa mi ha guardata dicendo -Che cesso che sei oggi.-
-Sono in sintonia con te che sei di un truzzo  paura. Gli occhiali scuri con la montatura bianca spessa poi, ti danno un aria davvero tamarra.-
Questo il nostro scambio.

Dopo cena, mentre  cazzeggiavo sul pc, ha cominciato a...rantolare.
Si. rantolare, toccandosi la gola.
-Che hai Mattia?-
-Mi sento soffocare.-
Mi sono alzata e gli ho toccato la gola -Non hai nulla di gonfio. Prendi un antistaminico.-
-Dormo sul divano stanotte.-
-Per quanto mi riguarda puoi dormire anche nella tana dei ricci.-

Poi è andato a dormire con aria affranta dicendomi- Tu non vieni?-
-No, faccio un pò di sesso in cam con sconosciuti, mi drogo, guardo un porno e poi forse vengo.-

C'è anche un altra cosa per cui sono incazzata con lui.
Non facciamo sesso da...un mese?
Forse meno ma...da quando ho cominciato a stare male lui ha chiuso i battenti del pipino.
Non che prima li aprisse molto, quando arriva l'estate sembra che abbia il cazzo in catalessi ma adesso...
Cioè...mi sono anche rotta le scatole di prendere sempre io l'iniziativa facendo pure domanda in carta bollata.
_No adesso no, ho caldo. No adesso no non vedi che sto giocando a poker, no adesso no perchè sto parlando con..._
Tra l'altro.
Fa pure lo spiritoso. Dicendo che sono un erotomane. Che lui non è una macchina (no, non lo è) però cazzo.
Quasi un mese?
Ma vaffanculo. 


Non credo ci sia un altra. Non ha quel tipo di comportamento, il suo rifiuto sessuale non lo avverto come un rifiuto emotivo come ai tempi del tradimento.
Li si che era palese che non voleva toccarmi.
Ora invece no. Non lo avverto. Però...sono incazzata uguale.

Mi è anche venuto in mente che sia una specie di ripicca.
Qualche giorno fa mi ha fatto questa battuta "deve essere bravo il tuo amante, ti ha dato una bella svegliata all'ormone"
E tutto perchè nonostante fossi fisicamente distrutta avevo voglia di fare l'amore con lui.
Un sesso dolce, un sesso da condivisione. Un sesso come solo due persone che si amano e si conoscono possono fare ma.
No. 
Lui l'ha vista come una cosa ormonale.

va bè. Lascio decantare la cosa.

Fronte Manager. Nessuna notizia.
Gli ho mandato una mail nel pomeriggio ma poi ho saputo che se ne era andato prima di pranzo e ovviamente nessuno sapeva dove fosse.
Presumo di sentirlo domani.



Ho un problema.
Il mio ormone è a palla e tra amante e compagno non si scopa nemmeno con lanternino.
Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Luglio 2012)

Ci vuole qualche amante in più, di quelli toyboy proprio...   :smile:


----------



## Cattivik (31 Luglio 2012)

_"Ho un problema.
Il mio ormone è a palla e tra amante e compagno non si scopa nemmeno con lanternino.
*Qualcosa non torna.*"

_Se vuoi torno io... Quale centro commerciale questa volta?

Cattivik

P.S. Se proprio vuoi ho anche un lanternino... altrimenti se ti va una torcia elettrica...


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

credo anch'io che forse un amante in più non guasterebbe....


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Luglio 2012)

Raggio di sole?
Non andrebbe bene per qualche bottarella e via?

Ops... se dico così Cattivik mi odia?


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2012)

No ... Non ci posso credere !!! No ... Non è possibile !!! 

io e Tebe abbiamo lo stesso ... problema  :incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

ciao cara....non voglio mettere pulci..ma''non si sa nemmeno dove fosse manager''mi suona bene..e quello che dico io ai miei quando mi eclisso con le ..mie gatte extra matrimonio...''se mi cercano torno tra 3 ore..stop''..ahhahahhah...se aggiungo al fatto che Mattia con l'eta'che ha dovrebbe averne una grandissima voglia..le conclusioni sono tratte:corna:


.


----------



## Cattivik (31 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4868 ha detto:
			
		

> Raggio di sole?
> Non andrebbe bene per qualche bottarella e via?
> 
> Ops... se dico così Cattivik mi odia?


Odiarti... mai odierei una donna...

Risolvo il problema all'origine... 

ANSA 31/07/2012
"Barista vittima di un'inspiegabile aggressione mentre si reca al lavoro...."

Cattivik

P.S. Nulla di grave... ma giusto per tenerlo a riposo qualche giorno...


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4870 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao cara....non voglio mettere pulci..ma''non si sa nemmeno dove fosse manager''mi suona bene..e quello che dico io ai miei quando mi eclisso con le ..mie gatte extra matrimonio...''se mi cercano torno tra 3 ore..stop''..ahhahahhah...se aggiungo al fatto che Mattia con l'eta'che ha dovrebbe averne una grandissima voglia..le conclusioni sono tratte:corna:.


Stavo per scrivere le stesse identiche considerazioni ... 

Oddio ... comincio a pensare come Lothar ... preoccupante !! :scared:


----------



## Nameless (31 Luglio 2012)

mi aggiorno ora dopo un po di gg di assenza... 
Sono conntenta che il pap sia negativo. Olèèèè!!!

Per il resto... 
leggendo e senza conoscerti davvero... direi che Mattia ha un po' rotto il bip.
Insomma, stai male e devi anche preoccuparti delle sue paturnie? 
che nervoso che mi fa venire.

e manager... vi state inguaiando.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Ribadisco che sta ragazza ha bisogno di un amante nuovo.

per curiosità statistica,si potrebbe sapere quanti anni ha Mattia....?


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4868 ha detto:
			
		

> Raggio di sole?
> Non andrebbe bene per qualche bottarella e via?
> 
> Ops... se dico così Cattivik mi odia?


No Raggio non si può. Conosce Mattia e ogni tanto fanno i tornei di poker insieme. mattia e il mio Toy non si devono conoscere. Regola prima. Porca puttana.


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4877 ha detto:
			
		

> No Raggio non si può. Conosce Mattia e ogni tanto fanno i tornei di poker insieme. mattia e il mio Toy non si devono conoscere. Regola prima. Porca puttana.


Concordo al 100% ...





... Tebe ...













... io non ho MAI conosciuto Mattia ... e non so nemmeno giocare a poker ...


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

> Beh, almeno nessuno ha scritto che potrei avere un compagno e basta diventando finalmente una donna onesta. (paura)


Vuoi che inizi io? :mrgreen:



> C'è anche un altra cosa per cui sono incazzata con lui.
> Non facciamo sesso da...un mese?
> _
> _





> _
> 
> Qualche giorno fa mi ha fatto questa battuta "deve essere bravo il tuo amante, ti ha dato una bella svegliata all'ormone"_


:risata::risata::risata::risata:
Questa è bella!!!





















Oddio sto morendo....






























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

kikko64;bt4869 ha detto:
			
		

> No ... Non ci posso credere !!! No ... Non è possibile !!!
> 
> io e Tebe abbiamo lo stesso ... problema  :incazzato:


che ne dici se ci vediamo e tentiamo di risolverlo?


a no. Ho chiuso con i fedeli.
Andatevene a fanculo



CATTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4870 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao cara....non voglio mettere pulci..ma''non si sa nemmeno dove fosse manager''mi suona bene..e quello che dico io ai miei quando mi eclisso con le ..mie gatte extra matrimonio...''se mi cercano torno tra 3 ore..stop''..ahhahahhah...se aggiungo al fatto che Mattia con l'eta'che ha dovrebbe averne una grandissima voglia..le conclusioni sono tratte:corna:
> 
> 
> .


Ma lothar cosa vuoi che me ne fregh se manager avesse anche altre sette amanti, mica sono sua moglie. Me ne frego abbastanza di quello che fa.

su matta invece mi interessa...nel senso...non mi interessa se scopa in giro, mi interessa che scopi con me poi faccia cosa vuole.
va bè...sto tranquilla ancora un pò poi vedo che fare con mattia...

ovvero stuprarlo


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

kikko64;bt4879 ha detto:
			
		

> Concordo al 100% ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! ho chiuso per sempre con i fedeli!
Troppo paturniosi! a meno che tu non ti voglia vendicare e allora le cose cambiano...perchè BASTA portare sulla cattiva strada fedeli.
basta!
ma se entri in modalità vendetta allora...se ne può "parlare"...

:mrgreen:


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4884 ha detto:
			
		

> NO! ho chiuso per sempre con i fedeli!
> Troppo paturniosi! a meno che tu non ti voglia vendicare e allora le cose cambiano...perchè BASTA portare sulla cattiva strada fedeli.
> basta!
> ma se entri in modalità vendetta allora...se ne può "parlare"...
> ...


non Ti basta la modalità ... "astinenza forzata" ???


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

kikko64;bt4885 ha detto:
			
		

> non Ti basta la modalità ... "astinenza forzata" ???


NO!
voglio la modalità:
madonna che sesso che fai Tebe ti scoperei anche sul letto di morte.


:blank:

per l'astinenza rivolgiti a federica.

:blank::blank:


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4886 ha detto:
			
		

> NO!
> voglio la modalità:
> madonna che sesso che fai Tebe ti scoperei anche sul letto di morte.
> 
> ...


_*L'unica*_ "Federica" che conosco è sposata ... con un mio amico ... quindi "intoccabile"

Comunque, se continua così, potrei passare anche alla modalità "... basta che respiri ... anche il rantolo va bene ... "


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

kikko64;bt4889 ha detto:
			
		

> _*L'unica*_ "Federica" che conosco è sposata ... con un mio amico ... quindi "intoccabile"
> 
> Comunque, se continua così, potrei passare anche alla modalità "... basta che respiri ... *anche il rantolo va bene ..*. "


:risata:


----------



## Cattivik (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4882 ha detto:
			
		

> che ne dici se ci vediamo e tentiamo di risolverlo?
> 
> 
> a no. Ho chiuso con i fedeli.
> ...



Si si chiama chiama... non mi rispondi nemmeno ai PM...

Mi ritengo offeso!

Ora Broccolo Minerva o Eliade... almeno in questi casi so di aver perso in partenza 

Cattivik

P.S. Sono giunto alla conclusione che io ti faccio sesso come un gatto attaccato ai maroni... peccato la cosa non sia reciproca...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4884 ha detto:
			
		

> NO! ho chiuso per sempre con i fedeli!
> Troppo paturniosi! a meno che tu non ti voglia vendicare e allora le cose cambiano...perchè BASTA portare sulla cattiva strada fedeli.
> basta!
> ma se entri in modalità vendetta allora...se ne può "parlare"...
> ...


siamo diversi Alce del Lambro....dunque sabato nel parcheggio della coop di mare ci viene incontro tipo,che guarda ben beninoi mia moglie,lei,apposta,ricambia..poi ripassa con macchinona..e con la scusa che e'bella,e la vuole regalare a ns figlio guarda pure lei..l'ho riepita di pizzicotti...ahhahahah..e lo stesso feci con l'altra che  ha davanzale alla Simy ..e ci teneva a farlo vedere....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2012)

per me Mattia è terrorizzato a morte della malattia e ora si è tartarughizzato

per come hai raccontato la tua vita sessuale, è sempre stato assalito, quindi anche ora nulla di nuovo. se non per il fatto che ha paura di romperti e non se lo potrebbe perdonare.

tutto sta nella dimostrazione che del krik ne abbia più bisogno lui che tu :mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (1 Agosto 2012)

*Appena ho messo il naso fuori di casa mi ha guardata dicendo -Che cesso che sei oggi.-
**-Sono in sintonia con te che sei di un truzzo paura. Gli occhiali scuri con la montatura bianca spessa poi, ti danno un aria davvero tamarra.-

*:rotfl: Come siete romantici... :inlove:

Scherzi a parte, per dirsi questo occorre grande intimità...
.
E fai bene ad incazzarti a morte perchè non te lo sta dando com'è suo DOVERE!!!


----------

